# Cross-country bite work...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Other than for law enforcement applications, do anyone do bite work in the woods, fields, hill or dirt piles, sand dunes and stuff like that? This is not K-9 sport stuff, just different environmental conditioning. It could combine air scenting and bite rewards in the scenario.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Other than for law enforcement applications, do anyone do bite work in the woods, fields, hill or dirt piles, sand dunes and stuff like that? This is not K-9 sport stuff, just different environmental conditioning. It could combine air scenting and bite rewards in the scenario.



We've done some of that. Inside barns, around cows and horses. On walking trails in the "mountains" in AZ. By the lake. On a boat, sand pits, basements... geez I feel like I'm answering questions about the "stuff" I did when I was 17, 'cept I don't recall a barn with live animals 

Haven't done any air scenting and then a bite but I like that idea. Maybe tomorrow \\/


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeppers. And slick floors and in water and mult assailant drills. Interesting watching diff dogs turn on differently.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

We recently did a woods search and bite. Decoy agitates the dog and runs into the woods, we gave him about 2 minutes to hide, then had the dog go after him, on a long line. He found him in 30 seconds which was cool. 

Last week we did extraction work with the decoy hiding in a shed, and under a deck. The decoy would slip the sleeve so it wasn't an extraction where he's pulling the man out, but we'll work up to that.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> We recently did a woods search and bite. Decoy agitates the dog and runs into the woods, we gave him about 2 minutes to hide, then had the dog go after him, on a long line. He found him in 30 seconds which was cool.
> 
> Last week we did extraction work with the decoy hiding in a shed, and under a deck. The decoy would slip the sleeve so it wasn't an extraction where he's pulling the man out, but we'll work up to that.


Dan you put the dog on a long line for the woods? OH! Afraid of getting LOST! LOL
No woods for me until the ticks are good and dead. Or they better make people Frontline.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, I let him drag me thru the woods on a long line. Stickers, barking my shins on logs, the whole works. Next time I'll just let him go and get there as fast as I can.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep we do it too but not on a long line. We do the woods and the buildings.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Yep we do it too but not on a long line. We do the woods and the buildings.


Jerry have ya'll ever run into any snakes doing the woods number? How fast did you come out of there?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The state of Georgia has ALL the snakes the are BAD.

Not seen any yet.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

We do many of the situations mentioned above also.The one we work most is ,we have farming ditches around our 300 acre club and they can be from 4ft to 8 ft.There are many maze like turns.We send the dog in and watch from above.Sometimes the decoy come s out .Dogs must scent find them to get the grip .Good stuff.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jack what time of year do you do it? What about chiggers or snakes in the ditch?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rather be snake bit then get chiggers!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

off topic a little, I of course know about ticks and snakes,living in Fla...but what is a "chigger"-


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Rather be snake bit then get chiggers!


Amen. god I hate those little buggers.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> off topic a little, I of course know about ticks and snakes,living in Fla...but what is a "chigger"-


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiggers

God I love living in Western Canada, I understand mosquitoes, but that's where it ends.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> off topic a little, I of course know about ticks and snakes,living in Fla...but what is a "chigger"-




A chigger, aka, redbug, is an almost microscopic bug that feeds on blood. They insert a tiny feeding tube into a person and inject a substance that causes intense itching. Really, really miserable itching. Seems they are never alone and love tight areas on the body. Like the waist band and leg opening on underwear, behind the knees, under the arms. Miserable critters. An old wives tale is; they bury themselves under the skin, but that's inaccurate. They really itch like crazy. Found in tall grass particularly around horses and cattle or where there are lots of birds. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also rather have ticks, skeeter bites, crotch crickets, rolled nekid in poison ivy, gored by a bull, chased by Godzilla, etc, etc!
The itching NEVER stops!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Also rather have ticks, skeeter bites, crotch crickets, rolled nekid in poison ivy, gored by a bull, chased by Godzilla, etc, etc!
> The itching NEVER stops!



Yep, yep and yep, NEVER STOPS. I usually treat mine by pricking my skin with the point of a knife and applying lysol with a Q-Tip. I'm serious as a heart attack too. That is what I do.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was still working (Lithographer) we used acetone a lot. I would just scratch it raw and pour on the acetone. Didn't always work either.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't we do training in an air conditioned mall? I'm sure there is a need someplace or one that can be created! =D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Can't we do training in an air conditioned mall? I'm sure there is a need someplace or one that can be created! =D>


Actually, we do.

DFrost


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Typicaly we don't go in the woods much in the summer for the reasons you mentioned.Ticks, chiggers and snakes are not fun but the fire ants are ungodly as well.Hell you can just fall in the grass and realize that was a big mistake. 
However, we will start after the first freeze and into the first of summer with our woods stuff.We do have barns and sheds we work in as well. I would love to come down sometime Jerry. We have our club trial in October so we will be gearing 2 of my dogs up for trial.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

and I was looking forward to getting away from gators,snakes,red ants and ticks...what was I thinking- thanks all for the info...


----------



## Pascale Breton (Aug 22, 2008)

A friend gave me this "cure" for the itch and it worked great when I was in MS. Clear finger nail polish.

Seems the itch needs air and the polish cuts off the air. Course I don't know what terrible things it does to you, but who cares. I hate those smegging things, the itch is unbearable.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tried it! Never had any luck. The idea is that the air is cut off on the chigger. Thing is, the chigger doesn't bury into the skin as previously thought. As David commented, it's the results of the saliva/fluid from the bite. Same as a skeeter.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Actually, we do.
> 
> DFrost


David I was wondering how you got those GREAT deals on men's clothes...:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GQ David!! :-k :-k  :-\" :-\"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> GQ David!! :-k :-k  :-\" :-\"


Jeans and polo shirts here, ha ha. Ok, I do own a couple of suits but geez, I don't even know if they'd fit me. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

99.9% jeans and t-shirts here.....and I KNOW none of my suits fit me since I retired. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

You're making me glad all over again about choosing the west half of the Evergreen state. No poisonous snakes, no poison oak or ivy (on my peninsula) worst bug is a the mosquito and I get an insignificant number of bites per year--outside, on the trails all year.

Go west.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Lisa Preston said:


> You're making me glad all over again about choosing the west half of the Evergreen state. No poisonous snakes, no poison oak or ivy (on my peninsula) worst bug is a the mosquito and I get an insignificant number of bites per year--outside, on the trails all year.
> 
> Go west.


and North. Too far South in the West and you get em too. The chiggers & rattlers were bad in AZ. There is a price to that warmer weather.


----------

